# ODI grips installed



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

How much glue can a grip need??! had to take a razor blade and clean up each area for about 10 minutes to get all the old rubber off. These are pretty nice grips. now my dad wants a set. Purchasing this bike is sure giving us plenty of bonding time. 

If anybody has a question about these post it up. it's pretty straight forward tho. 







Also got a set of 26" Bighorn 2s from Craiglist. they are off a Teryx 4. Guy wanted $200. they are 26/9/12 all around. but couldnt pass up the price. i'm giving them to my dad as i want 27" Reapers.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I love my ODI grips.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The old stock grips didn't have that much. They must be putting more on the newer ones.

ODI's look good on there.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine were horrible with glue when I did mine but my buddies same year had hardly any glue so guess you get what you get lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i "fileted" the grips with my knife, then peeled them back and about mid way is where they stopped.. you could hang on them, they weren't letting go, so i started trimming with my knife and had to razor blade off what was left.


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

Still not as bad as the kawi dirtbikes. The stock grips on those are really fun to get off...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I had to shave mine off with a razor too, then repainted and installed new ones



-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------

